# لماذا أشعار العرب وأغانيهم تتوجه بالخطاب للمذكر؟



## Silky_Sword

سؤال يحيرني مذ بدأت أفكر بعمق في لغتنا، ولم أبحث له عن جواب، حقيقة، فلست أدري إن كان هناك نقاش سابق له.

الإجابة على سبب توجه الأغاني التي يقوم بها رجل ..بالغناء لـ’حبيبه‘...أعتقد أن الإجابة مهمة، خاصة مع كثرة دارسي العربية من غير العرب الذين بلا شـــــك راودهم هذا السؤال كثيراً بعدما بدأوا بفهم أغانينا وأشعارنا!!! 

فهل يعرف أحدكم سبب استعمال المذكر في الأغاني والأشعار على النحو المعروف لدينا نحن العرب؟

وجزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## Masjeen

هذا اسمه تذكير المؤنث..
وهذا ليس بالخطاب الشعري بل حتى بالحياه اليومية 
مثلا لا يقول الناس "الحلوه زعلانه" بل "الحلو زعلان" وقس على ذلك..
السبب ربما اخفاء علاقة الحب بين الجنسين.. 
مثلما نفعل تماما حينما نستخدم صيغة المذكر عند التحدث بالهاتف أمام الناس
هذا تفسيري الشخصي..


----------



## Silky_Sword

masjeen said:


> هذا اسمه تذكير المؤنث..
> وهذا ليس بالخطاب الشعري بل حتى بالحياه اليومية
> مثلا لا يقول الناس "الحلوه زعلانه" بل "الحلو زعلان" وقس على ذلك..
> السبب ربما اخفاء علاقة الحب بين الجنسين..
> مثلما نفعل تماما حينما نستخدم صيغة المذكر عند التحدث بالهاتف أمام الناس
> هذا تفسيري الشخصي..



(سؤال جانبي: هل يُسمح باستخدام العامية هنا في النقاش؟)

أنا والله يا أخي اعتقدت نفس اعتقادك، وهو إخفاء أن المحبوب بنت! لكن أليس مجرد البوح بالحب في شعر يتناقله المقربون..كفيل بكشف جنس المحبوب؟ فهو إن لم يكن أنثى، كان ذكراً، وتلك مصيبة أكبر (أن يكون المرء شاذاً)!!!


----------



## Masjeen

silky_sword said:


> (سؤال جانبي: هل يُسمح باستخدام العامية هنا في النقاش؟)
> أنا والله يا أخي اعتقدت نفس اعتقادك، وهو إخفاء أن المحبوب بنت! لكن أليس مجرد البوح بالحب في شعر يتناقله المقربون..كفيل بكشف جنس المحبوب؟ فهو إن لم يكن أنثى، كان ذكراً، وتلك مصيبة أكبر (أن يكون المرء شاذاً)!!!



نعم يسمح باستخدام العامية.. أما عن كشف جنس المحبوب فهذا متعذر..

 أنظر قول الشاعر هنا

نقل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوى ** ما الحب الا للحبيب الأول 
كم منزل فى الأرض يألفه الفتى ** وحنيـنه أبداً لأول منزل

هنا ضاع المعنى.. لا يمكن أن تعرف ماذا يقصد الشاعر..
كلمة حب معناها واسع وتشمل المحبة العادية وهو المعنى الأصلي للكلمة
لكن في زمننا الحالي كلمة حب ينصرف معناها إلى العشق وحب النساء 

والنصوص الدينية باعتبارها نصوص تاريخية تستخدم كلمة حب بالمعنى العادي للكلمة 
فتجد الله يقول (ان الله يحب المحسنين) والرسول يقول (لأعطين الراية رجلا يحب الله ورسوله ، ويحبه الله ورسوله ليس بفرار)

هناك رأي أخر يقول أن السبب في تذكير المؤنث هو احتقار المرآة.. 
لكن هل يحتقر المحب حبيبه... وهو يكتب أجمل الأبيات لمحبوبه


----------



## Silky_Sword

مثلاً، هناك موشح أحفظه، يُقال فيه:

يا مليح اللمى وحلو التثني *** وجميلاً جماله قد فتنني
أي ذنب جرى، فديتك مني؟ *** ما الذي أوجب انقطاعك عني؟
أدلالاً هجرتني، أم ملالاً؟ *** أم صدوداً، أم قسوة، أم تجني؟

كيف يستقيم الحديث بالمذكر عن راقصة تتثنى هكذا؟؟؟
وهل هذا موجود في لغة أخرى؟


----------



## Masjeen

بالأساس تذكير المؤنث ليس سوى عادة  قديمة متبعة عند الشعراء.. اتنقلت من جيل إلى جيل حتى عصرنا هذا..
والأصل في ذلك هو العفة في عدم ذكر جنس الحبيب..
لكن ما يسمى الغزل العفيف.. بدأ يتلاشي وظهر الغزل الفاحش..
فتلاشى الغرض من التذكير.. لكن العادة بقيت..

لنرى باقي الأعضاء ربما لديهم تفسيرات أخرى..


----------



## تهاطيل

هذه نقول قد تساعدك


			
				فقه اللغة وسر العربية - الثعالبي said:
			
		

> من سنن العرب ترك حكم ظاهر اللفظ وحمله على معناه كما يقولون : ثلاثةُ أنفس والنفس مؤنثة وإنما حملوه على معنى الإنسان أو معنى الشّخص . قال الشاعر :
> ما عندنا إلا ثلاثة أنفسِ ... مِثلُ النُّجومِ تلألأتُ في الحِندِسِ





			
				الصاحبي في فقه اللغة said:
			
		

> إذا جاء الخطاب بلفظ مذكّر ولم يُنَصَّ فيه على ذِكر الرجال فإنّ ذلك الخطاب شامل للذُكران والإناث. كقوله جلّ ثناؤه: " يا أيها الذين أمنوا اتقوا الله وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزَّكاة " . كذا تَعْرف العرب هذا.





> والعرب تحمل الكلام تارة على اللفظ وتارة على المعنى





			
				تفسير الشعراوي (بتصرف) said:
			
		

> في القران { والعصر * إِنَّ الإنسان لَفِى خُسْرٍ * إِلاَّ الذين آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصالحات وَتَوَاصَوْاْ بالحق وَتَوَاصَوْاْ بالصبر } الذين آمَنُواْ هل النساء لم يؤمنوا لا انما أدخل الله المؤنث في الذكر لأن المذكر هو الأصل والمؤنث جاء منه فرعا فالمؤنث هو الذي يدخل مع المذكر في الأمور المشتركة في الجنس . { يَاأَيُّهَا الناس اعبدوا رَبَّكُمُ الذي خَلَقَكُمْ والذين مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ } [ البقرة : 21 ] { وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصالحات* مِن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أنثى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ* فأولئك يَدْخُلُونَ الجنة وَلاَ يُظْلَمُونَ نَقِيراً } [ النساء : 124 ] إن الذكر والأنثى هنا يدخلان في وصف واحد هو { وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ } إذن فعندما يأتي الأمر في المعنى العام الذي يُطلب من الرجل والمرأة فهو يُضمر المرأة في الرجل لأنها مبنية على الستر والحجاب ، مطمورة فيه داخله معه فإذا قال الحق سبحانه لمريم { واركعي مَعَ الراكعين } فالركوع ليس خاصا بالمرأة حتى يقول « مع الراكعات » ولكنه أمر عام يشمل الرجل والمرأة ، لذلك جاء الأمر لمريم بأن تركع مع الراكعين.


----------



## clevermizo

للذين يهتمون به، كان لدينا نقاش عن هذا الموضوع في المنتدى العام هنا. 

(وأيضًا، نعم إنه يُسمح هنا استخدام العامية في النقاش. عندنا أعضاء كثار يتعلمون اللهجات الدارجة العربية وسماح استخدامها يفيدنا جدّا.)


----------



## rayloom

وهنا أيضا.


----------



## Paterimon

ورد البيت التالي أعلاه
ما عندنا إلا ثلاثة أنفسِ ... مِثلُ النُّجومِ تلألأتُ في الحِندِسِ

فهل يسمح لي الأخ الكريم بتصويب الحركات؟
ما عندنا إلا ثلاثة أنفسٍ ... مِثلَ النُّجومِ تلألأَتْ في الحِندِسِ


----------



## rayloom

Paterimon said:


> ورد البيت التالي أعلاه
> ما عندنا إلا ثلاثة أنفسِ ... مِثلُ النُّجومِ تلألأتُ في الحِندِسِ
> 
> فهل يسمح لي الأخ الكريم بتصويب الحركات؟
> ما عندنا إلا ثلاثة أنفسٍ ... مِثلَ النُّجومِ تلألأَتْ في الحِندِسِ




بالنسبة لـ "مثل" فيصح فيها هنا الرفع والنصب.
وبالنسبة لـ "أنفس" فالكسر هنا علامة إشباع الروي. فأنت لا تقف على تنوين، بل تقف على حركة مد تسمى الوصل في علم العروض (أنفسي)، فلا ضير في كتابتها كسرة.


----------



## alotaibi

أعتقد في اللغة العربية هناك ثلاث حالات
مذكر ومؤنث وغير مصنف او غير مذكور
الغير مذكور ( غير معروف او المجهول أو الأصل )  في العادة ينادى بـ المذكر ولاينادى بالمؤنث
مثلا: الله ؟ هل الله مذكر أم مؤنث؟
الجواب هو غير معروف أو لم يذكر لنا ( اي بدون تصنيف ) ، لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى لاينطبق عليه أيا من هذه الحالات وأنما يكتفى بمخاطبته بالحالة الثالة : الأصل 
نفس الأمر عندما يتم مخاطبة الفتاة بالمذكر، فتلك العبارة تخاطب الفتاة بتجنب الحديث عن جنسها
الأمر ذاته يحصل في بعض حالات الجمع 
على سبيل المثال كلمة ( الناس ) ، كلمة الناس هنا غير مذكور أو معروف الجنس فيها
فهل الناس هنا ذكور أم أناث؟
  مفردة ( الناس ) بكل تأكيد هي مذكر  ولايشترط أن يكون جنس المخاطب بهذه المفردة ، 
ذكر او مؤنث بل هي مفردة لم يذكر لنا فيها جنس المخاطب بها
بمعنى أخر هي ( الاصل ) لامذكر ولامؤنث وقد يكون المخاطب بها أحدهما


----------



## Xence

> مثلاً، هناك موشح أحفظه، يُقال فيه:
> 
> يا مليح اللمى وحلو التثني *** وجميلاً جماله قد فتنني
> أي ذنب جرى، فديتك مني؟ *** ما الذي أوجب انقطاعك عني؟
> أدلالاً هجرتني، أم ملالاً؟ *** أم صدوداً، أم قسوة، أم تجني؟
> 
> كيف يستقيم الحديث بالمذكر عن راقصة تتثنى هكذا؟؟؟
> وهل هذا موجود في لغة أخرى؟




ينبغي الانتباه هنا إلى أن التغني بالغلمان كان سائدا في فترات معينة من تاريخ الإسلام ، وهو ثابت وأكيد في كثير من الموشحات الأندلسية أو أشعار أبي نواس وما إلى هنالك .. ففي هذه الحالة يكون المخاطب مذكرا دون أدنى شك


.​


----------

